# Alumabrass



## Rollerbob (Aug 17, 2009)

Had an unsual day off so nothing else to do but try my hand at some aluminum and brass with custom clip!! Also a Black Ti aluminum slimline.


----------



## Crashmph (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the clip! Pretty sharp looking pen!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 17, 2009)

ok, spill the beans on that custom clip...


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 17, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> ok, spill the beans on that custom clip...


 Well, Charlie it is a very laborous process that takes almost 10 to 15 minutes to make.:redface: 1/16 brass wire, nickel solder and needle nose pliers. :biggrin:


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 17, 2009)

Very Cool Bob!!! That is a cool looking clip. I really like the BlackTi Alum Slim!!!


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 17, 2009)

Way to go Bob.Those look good. I really like the black Ti, I have been building slims all day.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 17, 2009)

Bob, you da man!!! That is a great looking pen, and I love the combo of materials.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice work Bob, I like them both good job on the clip.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 17, 2009)

COOL !!!!!:biggrin:
I love the shape of the clip and the solder infill is very clever. Did you solder the two legs of the clip into the cap as well?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 17, 2009)

skiprat said:


> and the solder infill is very clever.



um.. yeah. what he said. :tongue:

How'd you get it not to flow right out the bottom? Did you build it up and
file it off? I didn't notice any tooling marks, so I wondered. Looks good!


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 17, 2009)

Lookin Good Bob!:good::good::good:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice stuff..


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 17, 2009)

skiprat said:


> COOL !!!!!:biggrin:
> I love the shape of the clip and the solder infill is very clever. Did you solder the two legs of the clip into the cap as well?


Yep, boy is hard to solder thru that 7mm tube!!


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 17, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> um.. yeah. what he said. :tongue:
> 
> How'd you get it not to flow right out the bottom? Did you build it up and
> file it off? I didn't notice any tooling marks, so I wondered. Looks good!


 I solder on a flat piece of iron. The silver solder pretty much pools inside the brass. Once you fill it file and sand.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## broitblat (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the clip, but the lower barrel kinda' looks like the pen is missing its pants :-o

The slimline is great looking, too.

  -Barry


----------



## rlofton (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey Bob - -

Since you're obviously not going to send me any crappy, would you send me the pen with the fancy clip on it instead?  I can enjoy it too, but not as much as the fish.

Great job!


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 18, 2009)

I think it looks great too Bob.  That clip is very well done and before reading the rest of the posts, I was trying to figure out what you did too!   I also agree with Barry. The entire top section of the pen is smokin! I think that the lower portion should be thicker.  Maybe you should have flared it out down by the nib then sucked it back in.  It's off balance at the lower section.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 18, 2009)

So Bob , When are you going to complete this pen ? That is a beautiful blank . 
Very nice ....so far :biggrin:



Oh , I like your new signature line . It matches your Avitar :biggrin:


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 18, 2009)

Totally agree with the critic as to the lower barrel of the pen.:wink: Sometimes you work with what you have.:redface: Give me a few days and I will puts some draws on this thing.:biggrin: Thanks for the comments!
Rudy, guess I should have called you last weekend, we fed 175, fried fish, fries and fried biscuits. Come on down the 29th, we are doing the same thing. You are certainly welcome. You know this stuff is heart stoppin good!!!


----------



## louisbry (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice pen.  Thanks for sharring it and your idea of making the custom clip with us.


----------



## GregHight (Sep 4, 2009)

Pretty Cool pens Bob. Would love to visit your shop sometime since I drive through Athens twice a week.


----------



## Rollerbob (Sep 4, 2009)

GregHight said:


> Pretty Cool pens Bob. Would love to visit your shop sometime since I drive through Athens twice a week.


 Greg, sent you an invite, thought maybe you were mad at me since I didn't offer to buy ya dinner.:frown::biggrin:


----------



## GregHight (Sep 4, 2009)

I must have missed it if you sent one. I'll contact you and maybe we can get together soon. Would love to see your work and learn something new.


----------

